# ShrimpFever's Shrimp Stock



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)

*Hello Everyone.

I have a whole bunch of shrimp that came in and new ones that arrived today.

(NEWEST ARRIVALS)
​
Black Panda - $55.99 ea.
Red Panda - $55.99 ea.
Orange Eye Blue Tigers - $17.99ea for 5 or more.
Black Tiger Orange Eyes - $47.99 ea/$44.99 ea for 5 or more/$41.99 ea for 10 or more.​
(IN STOCK)

Fire Reds - $3.69 ea for 10 or more
Yellow Shrimp - $3.99 ea for 10 or more
Orange Sakura -$3.69 ea for 10 or more
Blue Velvet Shrimp - $5.29 ea for 10 or more

Crystal Red Shrimp B/C - $3.49 ea for 10 or more
Crystal Red Shrimp A - $4.49 ea for 10 or more
Crystal Red Shrimp S - $6.09ea for 10 or more
Crystal Red Shrimp SS - $ 10.99 ea for 5 or more
Crystal Red Shrimp SSS - $ 14.99 ea for 5 or more

Crystal Black Shrimp B/C - $4.49 ea for 10 or more
Crystal Black Shrimp A - $5.49 ea for 10 or more
Crystal Black Shrimp S - $6.09 ea for 10 or more
Crystal Black Shrimp SS - $11.99 ea for 5 or more
Crystal Black Shrimp SSS - $11.99 ea for 5 or more
and....
Tiger Shrimp - $3.49 ea for 10 or more
​
FREEBIES WITH EVERY PURCHASE - Pick up or Shipping available.

15$ shipping 1-3 days anywhere in Canada.
(within gta is next day)

You can also find foods and supplies on my website!

www.ShrimpFever.com

Thank you!

Tommy (mr_bako)
[email protected]
416 616 5883*


----------



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

this is my go-to guy for anything shrimp.

if only he would set up a cot for me to sleep next to his shrimps. lol


----------

